# Paphiopedilum tonsum fm alboviride ‘LimeLight’ HCC/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 25, 2019)

After it got its award at spring of this year in April, it grew fast after repotting to flower again. Flowers are a little bigger in some areas; like the petal widths now are 2.2 cm vs 1.8 cm. Presently dorsal sepal looks straight but may reflex at base in a few days. 

it’s one of my favourite album forms/shapes as it’s similar to javanicum albums. 

NS 12 x 11 cm
DS 5 x 5 cm
P 2.2 x 7 cm


----------



## Don I (Dec 25, 2019)

I have 2 green flower slippers because of vendors error. I'm not a fan, but on the plus side both my plants seem to be more vigorous than the coloured forms. Do you find that or am I dreaming.
Don


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 25, 2019)

Cute!!!!!!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Dec 25, 2019)

It's beautiful


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 25, 2019)

Very nice clone;good color and form.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 25, 2019)

Lovely green flower!


----------



## emydura (Dec 25, 2019)

Lovely. I can see why this was awarded.


----------



## blondie (Dec 25, 2019)

Very nice flower


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks all. 

Don, I find some albums do grow better than normal types, but not all. So it’s case to case. 

Took more pics. Can’t help it lol. Flower form is so regal.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 26, 2019)

What can I say, but *drool, drool, drool*


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 26, 2019)

lovely example


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks again for your kind comments.
Has anyone noticed the green spider hiding inside the staminode? I just saw it!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2019)

Nice, what source?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 27, 2019)

Source of the spider? Or plant?
Plant is from Glen Decker. 
The spider design shape is inside within the staminode. See it?


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 27, 2019)

funny about the spider i thought that was some striation in the staminode


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 27, 2019)

it is!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes, the spider marking is part of the staminode. Almost looks like it will attract a spider to do pollination, which of course is impossible as they are not known pollinators of slippers.


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 28, 2019)

doh!


----------



## Markhamite (Dec 28, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Phaladdict (Dec 29, 2019)

I love it, very nice!


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 29, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Don, I find some albums do grow better than normal types, but not all. So it’s case to case.
> 
> ...


Don’t help it! Keep them coming! You could do a book of just albums...albae? Albas? ‍


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 30, 2019)

A book of album forms of Paphs? Hmmmm might be an idea!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 30, 2019)

Its so good an Idea, that Olaf Gruß (ORG in these pages) already used it!

A most delectable book, but some of his photos might benefit from a contemporary update!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2019)

Albine Paphs, a good book, just makes me jealous. BTW, does anyone know if any of the vietnamense albums are still alive?


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 1, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Albine Paphs, a good book, just makes me jealous. BTW, does anyone know if any of the vietnamense albums are still alive?


...Bueller...?...Bueller...?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 2, 2020)

The several places I have asked for the vietnamense alba have either lost their plant in cultivation or sold out. I have no source of it anywhere atm.

There was a alba paph checklist on OD by Gruss and an album book by Braeme. If I do one, it may just be a pretty coffee table book LOLzz.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 2, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The several places I have asked for the vietnamense alba have either lost their plant in cultivation or sold out. I have no source of it anywhere atm.
> 
> There was a alba paph checklist on OD by Gruss and an album book by Braeme. If I do one, it may just be a pretty coffee table book LOLzz.


Who could complain?


----------



## Guldal (Jan 3, 2020)

The book on albino forms is by Olaf - QED:


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 3, 2020)

I would love to get this book but it is out of print. Wanna sell yours?


----------



## Guldal (Jan 4, 2020)

Am I the only one here, thinking: "divisions, divisions, divisions...."?!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 6, 2020)

I found the book at Ingram’s Orchid book store! Ya!!!


----------



## Guldal (Jan 6, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2020)

But, do you have it signed!?! 
There was supposed to be an album vietnamense in Australia or New Zealand, anybody there know?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 6, 2020)

not that I've heard or seen.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2020)

Oops wrong thread


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks OZPAPH, I will put my ear to the ground.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 8, 2020)

Spectacular greepaph!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 9, 2020)

I might have to get Olaf to sign it at the WOC Taiwan LOL.
If anyone has the vietnamense alba, it will be in Taiwan.
Thanks Greenpaph. I hope to trade a division of this plant for another AM plant division that belongs to a fellow judge here called 'CADmium Green', awarded a year before mine. We might cross them to get more babies as they are both in bloom.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 9, 2020)

Another green white beauty and yes it's been worth to be awarded.To be honest my jaw dropped down. Congrats.
Can't remember of having seen P. tonsum f. alboviride here in the past.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks Guru for your kind comments. This is indeed quite a nice flower. One of my faves actually.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 31, 2020)

So I finally got my Olaf album book. Lots of pics but not much descriptions on them or culture. 

Also got the pollen from Glen Decker’s other tonsum album ‘Piping Rock’ which I intend to breed with mine. A bit larger than my flower. I’ve included the picture of it below:


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 31, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> So I finally got my Olaf album book. Lots of pics but not much descriptions on them or culture.
> 
> Also got the pollen from Glen Decker’s other tonsum album ‘Piping Rock’ which I intend to breed with mine. A bit larger than my flower. I’ve included the picture of it below:
> 
> View attachment 18091


That will be exciting! Personally, I think yours is prettier overall but obviously this one is impressive too.


----------



## Phred (Feb 1, 2020)

I agree with BrucherT... Personally I think you would be better if selfing yours. Unless the pollen plant is much bigger, and that’s something you’re looking for, your plant appears better in every respect.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 1, 2020)

This PR tonsum is much bigger than mine. I will sib them together and use my pollen on another friend’s tonsum album with fuller flowers (that one had an AM/AOS).


----------



## Junglejewel (Feb 1, 2020)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Phred (Feb 1, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This PR tonsum is much bigger than mine. I will sib them together and use my pollen on another friend’s tonsum album with fuller flowers (that one had an AM/AOS).


The PR tonsum dorsal reflexes heavily at the base and the petals reflex also. These traits are hard to breed out. Yours is better and my guess is that the offspring from a first generation selfing will be also. Cross with the PR clone and you’ll have to line breed for quality with size... more than 1 generation. In my humble opinion... Lol


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 2, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This PR tonsum is much bigger than mine. I will sib them together and use my pollen on another friend’s tonsum album with fuller flowers (that one had an AM/AOS).


You’re didn’t get judged, though!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 2, 2020)

Phred said:


> I agree with BrucherT... Personally I think you would be better if selfing yours. Unless the pollen plant is much bigger, and that’s something you’re looking for, your plant appears better in every respect.


The pollen plant is indeed much bigger overall. I want to increase the size of these flowers and somewhere in this F1 will have the big flowers of good shape. I will self it next blooming.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 2, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> You’re didn’t get judged, though!


I was going to bring to judging to upgrade the HCC to an AM, but the staminode got a little dark spot that grew. Not bacterial but rather a bruised look. Next time then.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 2, 2020)

Phred said:


> The PR tonsum dorsal reflexes heavily at the base and the petals reflex also. These traits are hard to breed out. Yours is better and my guess is that the offspring from a first generation selfing will be also. Cross with the PR clone and you’ll have to line breed for quality with size... more than 1 generation. In my humble opinion... Lol


Phred, you are probably right. But to get a chance to use this pollen is a blessing. So here goes to random chance! The flower was pollinated yesterday by PR.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 21, 2020)

So another new tonsum album bloomed this week that surprised me as it was supposed to be a dayanum. Somewhere in my collection is a dayanum masquerading as tonsum album lol.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 22, 2020)

Tonsum album comes from Norito Hasegawa ?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 22, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> A book of album forms of Paphs? Hmmmm might be an idea!



*Genus Paphiopedilum Albino Forms*, *Olaf Gruss *



https://dokhac.wordpress.com/2015/10/11/genus-paphiopedilum-albino-forms/


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 22, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> After it got its award at spring of this year in April, it grew fast after repotting to flower again. Flowers are a little bigger in some areas; like the petal widths now are 2.2 cm vs 1.8 cm. Presently dorsal sepal looks straight but may reflex at base in a few days.
> 
> it’s one of my favourite album forms/shapes as it’s similar to javanicum albums.
> 
> ...


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 22, 2020)

Extremely beautiful!!!Very well cultivated plant!Great job!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 22, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Nice, what source?


You can buy from my friend samtsui


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 22, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> Extremely beautiful!!!Very well cultivated plant!Great job!


Thank you! This is the 2nd of 3 that I have. Third one is yet to bloom as it is a large BS seedling. Hopefully as good as these two.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 22, 2020)

Hakone said:


> You can buy from my friend samtsui


I got two of mine from Glen Decker last year. The third one in bloom now got mixed up so not sure where it’s from.


----------

